# Fantabulous Crock Pot Cannabutter w/Soy Lecithin



## stbwolfe (Dec 11, 2010)

This is my first tutorial, so if it is a little messy i apologize in advance.... now on to the good stuff Today I am going to show you how I make my awesome cannabutter that is easy and much more potent than anything you can get in dispensaries (don't waste your money in those places there are very few that are worth a damn). 
Ingredients: 
4 oz dried cannabis trim
2 lbs Challenger Butter (european style has higher fat content which is good)
Soy lecithin (found at whole foods or comparable store, very cheap)
1 crock pot
1/2 to 1 gallon H2O
1 timer with multiple on/off settings


----------



## stbwolfe (Dec 11, 2010)

Start by putting the water into the crockpot. You want the crockpot about half full, but you still need room to put all of the butter and trim so don't over do it. Now unwrap all of the butter and put it into the water. 
Next put your trim into the water, and stir it up so that everything gets wet. It is probably a good idea to turn the crockpot on at this point to get her heated up. My crockpot tends to get a little hot, even on the "low" setting, so that's why I use a timer to regulate the heat. Mine is set up like this: on for an hour, off for 15 mins, and this is for the first 12 hours or so. Then I move it to 30 on, 30 off for the remainder of the time (24 hours total).

Now just sit back and let her cook for the next 24 hours, but be sure to stir every hour or two to make sure that all of the cannabis comes into contact with the melted butter.
Please do not try to put soy lecithin in at this point as it is an emulsifier and will make the water miscible with the butter and will ruin your attempt at making tasty treats!


----------



## stbwolfe (Dec 11, 2010)

You'll find that the liquid level tends to go down with time, and you can add more H2O if you like, but I sometimes forget and everything turns out just fine. Now that our cannabis/butter/water mixture has been cooking for 24 hours, it is time to take it off the heat and strain out the solids. I usually use just a large strainer with a relatively fine mesh, but sometimes I throw a layer of cheesecloth in the strainer to increase filtration.

Make sure to use rubber cleaning gloves to protect your hands from the heat. You want to do this when the mixture is still pretty hot, and make sure you squeeze the piss out of it to get every last drop. Now throw a lid on the butter/water mixture and toss it in the fridge 8-12 hours in order to let the butter solidify on top of the liquid water.


----------



## stbwolfe (Dec 11, 2010)

Now our butter has solidified into a solid covering in our bowl. Use a kitchen knife to cut the butter cross ways into four sections, and pull each one out and onto a plate.

There will be a whitish sludge on the bottom of the butter chunks, so I usually scrape this off with a butter knife and throw it into the trash. Be careful with this if you have dogs in your house!!! This sludge smells all buttery and delicious to your canine companion and he wont hesitate to eat it! My puppy ate some out of the trash last week and wound up in the doggy hospital all shaky and drooly, peeing himself and throwing up! A bad trip to say the least! Also cost me $350....
Now that our budder is cleaned up we need to mix in the soy lecithin! This is a natural, health-food emulsifier which will make your budder easier to digest and therefore more potent and fast acting (I would say roughly 20-30% stronger IMHO). I use 1/4 cup for every 2 cups of butter you started with. In this example I used 4 cups of butter(2 lbs) so I used 1/2 cup of soy lecithin. Melt all of your reclaimed butter in a sauce pan on LOW! Don't burn your butter! Stir in the liquid lecithin and mix well.

Now that it is all mixed up you are almost done! I pour the mixture evenly between 2 square tupperware containers and throw em in the fridge.


----------



## stbwolfe (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok so after another night in the fridge it should look like this:

Since the butter making process causes some of the butter to be lost, I find that the addition of the lecithin brings you back to the original amount of butter you started with. If you cut each of your budder blocks into 4ths, each one should be about 1/2 cup of butter. If you followed my recipe, 1/2 cup should make 24 strong doses. I made this recipe specifically to be used with betty crocker cookie mixes that use 1/2 cup of butter, but I have used it with other recipes (comparable amount of butter and # of servings though) successfully. Be careful with this stuff, as it is likely to be very potent. I spent a lot of time researching and experimenting with trim/butter ratios and this seems to be the best (2oz/lb butter), but I like it strong 
Alright everyone that is all I can think of at the moment, I hope some people try it out and spread the word because this is my special recipe that I am so proud of! Let me know what you think!! Thank you everyone here for all of your informative posts I couldn't have got here without you all!!!


----------



## johnsmallberries (Dec 11, 2010)

I can't wait to give this a try


----------



## stbwolfe (Dec 11, 2010)

Feel free to adjust the recipe to meet your needs.... I understand that most people don't have 4oz of trim just laying around (I on the other hand can't use mine fast enough lol). When I made this recipe I was only doing one lb of butter at a time with 2oz of trimmings


----------



## IAm5toned (Dec 11, 2010)

couldnt you just use margarine which already has emulsifiers in it?

nice recipe tho....


----------



## stbwolfe (Dec 11, 2010)

while it is true that margarine has emulsifiers I would highly recommend not using it. Search google for attempts to use it in cannabutter.... it leads to disaster and a waste of product. Also margarine it low in fat which is what you are attaching the thc and cannabinoids to


----------



## stbwolfe (Dec 11, 2010)

It would be essentially the same as mixing the lecithin in with the butter and weed while its cooking (Again DO NOT do this).... the butter would be liquified and likely wouldn't reharden....


----------



## MsBotwin (Dec 11, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> couldnt you just use margarine which already has emulsifiers in it?
> 
> nice recipe tho....


 A REAL cook would NEVER use margerine instead of butter. There is just NO comparison! Live dangerously, use real butter! I promise, it won't kill you!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the Dog..
As far as the stuff on the bottom, I rinse it off while the Budder is still in the bowl from the refrigerator.
Put 2 holes in the edge of the Budder 180 Degrees from each other, 
pour out the sludge and refill thru 1 of the holes with cold water 
give the bowl a light shake and pour out the water, do it again till the water coming out from under the budder is fairly clear.
Then I cut it up and store for cooking and my eatabills tastes great! 

I'm going to try out putting in the Soy Lecithin, I've been using a little Margrain in with my real butter to help streach and regain loss and it does add to the kick imop.


----------



## onegreenday (Jan 24, 2012)

This recipe is good. I'm thinking of getting a cheap apple press to squeeze out
the oil as it seems like it would help. 

I read another recipe that said salt helped osmosis. Ever hear that?

Thanks.



stbwolfe said:


> This is my first tutorial, so if it is a little messy i apologize in advance.... now on to the good stuff Today I am going to show you how I make my awesome cannabutter that is easy and much more potent than anything you can get in dispensaries (don't waste your money in those places there are very few that are worth a damn).
> Ingredients:
> 4 oz dried cannabis trim
> 2 lbs Challenger Butter (european style has higher fat content which is good)
> ...


----------



## cdizzle816 (Aug 26, 2013)

Great Recipe! I use coconut oil in place of butter and it came out quite potent. 

Just a question for those who use the crockpot method. I'm just curious. Do you guys keep the lid on or off? I keep it the lid off when I am around, but leave the lid on during the night or when I am away...

Thanks for the Recipe!


----------



## onegreenday (Aug 26, 2013)

you don't have to cook the lecithin but can add it after you
separated the butter from the trim after cooking. I don't
see a need to cook it.


----------



## MajorDisastr (Nov 25, 2014)

Excellent recipe, superb technique... If I could have only executed as well as this recipe works!!! I'm a beginner at home made edibles and edibles period but used this recipe with my new Magic Butter. 2oz @ 15.7% THC~per Lb of high fat butter (look around for it) used. Insanely strong when used Betty Crocker 1/2lb butter cookie mixes @ 24 equal cookies (ah so-so anyway). I've tried the 100mg chocolate bar for recreational use from Incredibles, Inc. Denver, CO. This concentration was like eating 1/2-3/4 of that bar (50-70mgs) Beginners, if you're doing your research like I am, then heed the warnings of LOW & SLOW!!! This concentration for a beginner taking edibles is a little much. Extensive couch lock, bordering on anxious paranoia. Fortunately our herb was high in calming CBD's. Rookies...DO THE RESEARCH!!!! THC overdoses aren't any fun, I PROMISE! (By the way a half of a cookie is a really good strong dose, giving us about 40-48 doses per 1/2 cup butter at the quantities listed above...eat responsibly )


----------



## skepler (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for posting this stbwolfe. I followed pretty closely except at the filtering point. I put a 12" fine mesh frying-oil-splatter-prevention screen over the large pyrex dish, used four layers of cheese cloth on top of that, 18" squares, and poured the liquid and solids from the crock pot onto the cheesecloth. Then I took an extra 1/4 lb of melted butter and poured it over the middle half area of the pile of herb. I then gathered up the cheesecloth and bringing the corners together, twisted it into a ball, squeezing every bit of oil out of it. I figured the new butter would be in the middle to top of the mass and would clean out a bit more resin. Off to dinner now. It's cooling in the fridge, I've yet to drain the water off. Will probably use dirtsurfr's water draining technique.


----------



## skepler (Nov 28, 2014)

I have the water drained, and rinsed the butter bottom in situ, prior to quartering the hardened butter. I realized last night this process does not decarb the butter. If I did a QWISO wash, I would expect ~12gms of wax, which when decarbed would be 300 strong doses in the 25-30mg range. I am thinking of decarbing just before I put in the lecithin.


----------



## skepler (Nov 28, 2014)

Decarbed the butter and added lecithin. Starting with about 1020 grams of butter, I have 720 grams of finished product. Onegreenday's suggestion of a press would be handy. Alternatively one could wash the hand squeezed material in alcohol and cook the alcohol off. Seems like a decent process, but I would like to have a better handle on what the resulting strength will be, since a fair amount is left in the squeezed out material. I'll try cooking with this and see how it turns out. From a process control perspective, I think using a decarbed extract, QWISO or BHO, mixed in with the butter or oil for a recipe would give better control of the resulting potency.


----------



## Doobius1 (Nov 28, 2014)

I use a potato ricer for the final squeeze. Works great


----------



## skepler (Nov 29, 2014)

Doobius1 said:


> I use a potato ricer for the final squeeze. Works great


I never heard of one before, what is a potato ricer? 
I have a pan of brownies cooling on the counter. For a first go, I'll try a size that would give 90 brownies. I am suspecting that by decarbing the butter, it will yield 3-4 times the dosage as the non-decarbed butter. As MajorDisaster pointed out it is better to have to take more than wish you'd had less. I'll try one in an hour or so and report back.


----------



## skepler (Nov 29, 2014)

The brownies are great at 90 per sheet, using 1/2 lb or 1/3 of the butter I ended up with. The decarbing must be the trick because I've used the same 4 oz of trim as flour in brownies for a single batch and they are not this strong. This will produce three batches.. I found pictures of potato ricers and they look like a good idea for the final squeezing out of liquid. Thanks all for the recipe and suggestions.


----------



## spek9 (Nov 29, 2014)

You didn't mention decarboxylating the product, which is an important step. Also, I've stopped using so much water. Two tablespoons per each pound of butter/oil I find works best.

After four hours in the crock pot, I strain the product through cheesecloth, then I put the cheesecloth with oily product in it in a ziploc bag and freeze it. I then use the whole thing as a stuffing in a chicken, and then further use the chicken broth to make canna soup.

-spek


----------



## skepler (Nov 30, 2014)

spek9 said:


> You didn't mention decarboxylating the product, which is an important step. Also, I've stopped using so much water. Two tablespoons per each pound of butter/oil I find works best.
> 
> After four hours in the crock pot, I strain the product through cheesecloth, then I put the cheesecloth with oily product in it in a ziploc bag and freeze it. I then use the whole thing as a stuffing in a chicken, and then further use the chicken broth to make canna soup.
> 
> -spek


I gather from the dosage that was mentioned by stbwolfe that the canna butter recipe for this thread is not decarbed. The brownies I made with the decarbed butter are the strongest edibles I have ever had. Excellent clear-headed high. I consumed three over the course of the day and smoked about 1.5 grams. On a typical day, if I just smoke, I consume 5-7 grams of 20%ish THC pot. My wife who rarely partakes had 1/3 of a brownie in the am, and another 1/3 a few hours later. By 5pm she was dozing on the couch. It was a great exercise stbwolfe, thank you.


----------



## gemhigh (Jun 10, 2016)

skepler said:


> I gather from the dosage that was mentioned by stbwolfe that the canna butter recipe for this thread is not decarbed. The brownies I made with the decarbed butter are the strongest edibles I have ever had. Excellent clear-headed high. I consumed three over the course of the day and smoked about 1.5 grams. On a typical day, if I just smoke, I consume 5-7 grams of 20%ish THC pot. My wife who rarely partakes had 1/3 of a brownie in the am, and another 1/3 a few hours later. By 5pm she was dozing on the couch. It was a great exercise stbwolfe, thank you.


when you are decarbing your butter , are you just melting it back down and heating it for 20 or so min at 200 degress? whats the actual process. i would like to know so when i do so with my oil i can properly add in my soy lecithin.


----------



## skepler (Jun 11, 2016)

gemhigh said:


> when you are decarbing your butter , are you just melting it back down and heating it for 20 or so min at 200 degress? whats the actual process. i would like to know so when i do so with my oil i can properly add in my soy lecithin.


I heat it to 240-250° for 25 minutes or less. Pot naturally decarbs over time so it may need less time. You an see it start to bubble around 210°, very tiny bubbles. use a metal wire or a thermometer to stir occasionally and watch the bubbling slow and stop. I remove it from the heat and cool it as quickly as possible. I would be decarbing in a small pot and set it in a bath of cold water to get it down to the low 100°'s so I could pour it into a container to store it, usually in the freezer to preserve it. I stopped using lecithin as I couldn't tell the difference, but I would add it when the oil is cooled as mentioned.


----------



## gemhigh (Jun 11, 2016)

skepler said:


> I heat it to 240-250° for 25 minutes or less. Pot naturally decarbs over time so it may need less time. You an see it start to bubble around 210°, very tiny bubbles. use a metal wire or a thermometer to stir occasionally and watch the bubbling slow and stop. I remove it from the heat and cool it as quickly as possible. I would be decarbing in a small pot and set it in a bath of cold water to get it down to the low 100°'s so I could pour it into a container to store it, usually in the freezer to preserve it. I stopped using lecithin as I couldn't tell the difference, but I would add it when the oil is cooled as mentioned.


thanks im gonna give it a try and add the lecithin.


----------

